# Australian super EV does 0-60 in 3.8 seconds



## CHARGED EVs Magazine (Nov 14, 2011)

Varley Electric Vehicles, an Australian company that’s been building specialty cars since 1886, unveiled a pair of blazing fast EVs on Friday... Newswire >


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

At current exchange rates, the suggested asking price is double what the Tesla Roadster went for here in the states. It also appears to be slightly slower than the Tesla to 60, has a lower top speed, and half the range. 

Kinda puts into perspective all Tesla was able to accomplish with the Roadster.


----------

